# North Texas Zombie Walk



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking to get a zombie walk put together either the last part of September or the first part of October. I have a great staging area just south of Denton on 35. Who would be in? Trying to gauge interest before moving forward.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

ummm... me and 3-8 friends probably! I'd at least come check it out since it is so close!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

We want to make this as big as possible


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I would think you would have good luck advertising it to all the college kids in Denton. Put flyers up around the Square, Fry Street, and the campuses. NCTC is pretty close to there too.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking at Oct the 26th in Lake Dallas!!!


----------



## Lazy D (May 14, 2011)

i almost went to one last october i think october 16th


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

still working on this so please bear with me!!!!! We want to do it right!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

Oct 20th in Little Elm. Exact times and places will follow!!!!! Bring EVERYONE!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is the scoop!!!!! Be in Lakewood Village tx at 3:00p for last minute touch-ups on your make up! The Procession of the Dead will leave out at 4:00p for Mi Casa Cigar in Little Elm!!! Please let me know if you need directions. Over 50 Zombies have confirmed so this is gonna be cool!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

This is still on and up to 80 confirmations!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

aww... I wish I could be there... thats the day of my party though! Hope you guys have fun! Wish I could get you guys to come on over to Plano and scare my guests afterwards. Haha!


----------

